# Warmblood filly: Echo's Journal



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome! do you have any pictures?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Waiting for her arrival*

The wait for the filly to arrive felt like months. We regularly got photos of her via email, but it just never felt good enough knowing she was so close to us. She was right at the tip of our fingers.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Echo arrived during our thanksgiving dinner, or at least what was our thanksgiving dinner being we were at the stable unloading her. She arrived home after a long 2 day trailering trip, on October 7 at 6pm.










She settled down fairly quickly once she arrived in her paddock.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

She is SOOO pretty! Such a nice color too. Good luck with her!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Quiet afternoon*

Brought the filly in today while hubby rode outside. An absolute darling she is, my heart melts when I'm around her. She stands when tied, she stays quiet when you brush her, she is absolutely perfect with her feet-as tho she'd done it all her life. Bug spray and other detangled sprays she takes like it's the norm(most babies would have had a fit over getting something spray on them). She halters and leads(with lack of motivation). 

While hubby was riding our other mare, she followed me around the arena, keeping her head right in my side. She is so gentle. I am amazed with her every time I see her.

Excuse the quality of some of those photos as they were taken with my phone. 



























Height and growing update. This is another photo of her standing next to me. Again I'm 5'5 to give you an idea. She will turn 5 months in a week.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Weather getting worst*

The weather has been getting quite cold this week and we are in the middle of our first snow storm. I have been to busy to go see Echo for the last few days, but tonight I did make it after work.

I only had my cell with me so here are a few pictures. She has definitely grown a lot more in the last 2 weeks. She turned 5 months old 3 days ago.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She's so cute! I had been waiting for more pictures!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Definitely need to get some updated photo. The 1st which is coming out pretty soon, will be due for her monthly growing photo so I will be posting an update soon. I also decided I'll start measuring her every month to keep track of her growing spurts. 

More photos to come!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Still growing!*

She is growing like crazy! this "little" girl is growing like you wouldn't believe :lol:

She is such a big girl. She is one of the most soft spoken and gentle mares I have ever dealt with. Not herd bound at all and learns very quickly what it is you want her to do. A great little girl. Took her out in the outdoor arena today to have some playing time :lol:

Can't tell by the photos, but it was FREEZING outside. Strong cold wind. It was about -10 and I couldn't feel my fingers.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Updates Kelly? I just found this thread!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Before and after*

Time to post a quick update with some photos. Not much to report. I had another lady at the barn offer to buy her. We were out in the arena during a lesson, and the leaser of one of the higher GP trained horses in the barn, came to us to ask if we would ever consider selling, to come find her. I think not!

The photos below show how much she's grown.


This was her at 6 months









This is her at 9 months


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Holy crap Kelly, you shrunk!!! :shock:

I can't hardly wait to see this girl in the summer time all shed out and looking like a Millon bucks. You should bring her to visit and we can take pictures of her and my QH who is the same age to compare how big she is lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some photo updates of the our baby. Continues to be as cute as button. She continues to be a phenomenal little girl. Very quiet, always listening. She's starting to be a bit more of a monster in the indoor when we bring her in where she just books it around the ring and bucks to her heart's content. 

....let's just hope it does not translate under saddle when she's old enough to be broke to ride :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe my little girl, I want to come snuggle with her again soon. She is such a doll, is she starting to shed out yet, one of my babies are but the one I really want to is yet...typical.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a new photos of her today. We are guessing her to be close to 14hh at 10 months old. Still a sweetheart, an amazing little girl.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She was nearly 14hh when I measured her a month ago, she is gonna be a stunner.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*clipping*

We went out last night and took a couple cell phone photos of her little clipping. She is such a darling, she did nothing but try to groom the person handling her:lol: 

She is such a sweet soul.


----------

